# Puzzles, Puzzles, Puzzles!



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I was just in the fun stuff portion of HHC and I was wondering if I could contribute to the adorable hedgie puzzles. I got an account at Jigzone with a few puzzles made from some pictures I got, and I want to add them to the site. Anyone have an idea on how I can do this?


----------

